# Sata HD not detected on SiS 180/181 raid controller



## bigboss (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I use FreeBSD 7.1 i386 on a Intel D865PERL mobo with a SATA Segate HD 400gb.
I am about to change my motherboard because I have an ASUS P4S800D which is a little bit better because it supports RAID on the SIS 180 controller. I plan to use two hard drives in RAID-0 in the near future.

So I just removed the hard drive and put it on the other computer, and even though the booting process starts, later it can't mount the filesystem, because it doesn't find the device. So I booted from the FreeBSD 7.0 install disc to see if the generic kernel could detect the SATA disk but no luck.

So I researched on the net, and I came up with many people having these problems.
Namely:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=87585&cat=
this patch has already been merged long time ago, and I checked /usr/src/sys/dev/ata/ata-chipset.c in line 5406, the code is there, so what is wrong ? Maybe a new issue ?

Hopefully I am not the only one with this problem:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=121461
But Yuri doesn't say if he's had success or not, no updates.
Yuri posted a dmesg here:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2007-November/038203.html
But seems like there was no response.


Anyone who can help ?
Any direction is appreciated!!!


----------



## butcher (May 4, 2009)

Did you try to boot from FreeBSD CURRENT snapshot CD? Can you try it and show verbose dmesg from CURRENT?


----------



## bigboss (May 7, 2009)

Hi!
Well, I was updating the base system using csup to update /usr/src and I compilled and installed and it worked!
right now I am using the FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE and I updated it for other reasons but it solved this problem.


I tried snapshot 8.0 cd and it didn't recognize the hard drive too.
As soon as I have more time I will post a verbose dmesg of the 8.0 snapshot of 8.0-CURRENT-200902-i386-disc1.iso to try figure out the problem.

Thanks!!


----------



## bigboss (Jun 13, 2009)

*Fixed in 7.2*

YAY!!!!
Did a fresh install with the FreeBSD 7.2 release cd.

Works perfectly, not tested RAID yet.

Will test with another 8.0 snapshot cd and post the results later.


----------

